# MotoGP/World SBK Discussion



## Bill Elliot (Sep 2, 2022)

It has come to my attention that we have a NASCAR and F1 thread but no MotoGP thread. As a growing fan of the series myself I think it deserves a dedicated space for itself.



Posts for World Superbike can be made here too.



I'll update the post as season goes on with any major developments



Current Rider's Champion:

PECCO BAGNAIA



￼



Current Constructors Champion

Ducati





HABBENINGS


----------



## New Fag (Sep 2, 2022)

Cal Crutchlow is going to replace Dovi after Misano.

Fabio is going to win this year.

and I like Bastianini.


----------



## Bill Elliot (Sep 2, 2022)

New Fag said:


> Fabio is going to win this year.


As a Yamaha shill it makes me happy to see. I think Austria proved why Fabio is so good, he doesn't make mistakes and just takes the good results when they're on the table. Pecco has been on a good run but he's so prone to dropping it the next moment.


----------



## Silhouette (Sep 2, 2022)

Does Miller have a seat next year?


----------



## New Fag (Sep 2, 2022)

Silhouette said:


> Does Miller have a seat next year?



Red Bull KTM.


----------



## Silhouette (Sep 3, 2022)

New Fag said:


> Red Bull KTM.


Oh fuck yeah.


----------



## Bill Elliot (Sep 3, 2022)

Pecco got a 3 place penalty for impeding.

Kinda ridiculous imo, just give him a long lap penalty


----------



## The Grognard (Sep 4, 2022)

MotoGP is a great series and I would like to watch them in Kymiring at some point but they somehow keep running to all sorts of snags so they can't get a race hosted.


----------



## Bill Elliot (Sep 4, 2022)

Well Pecco made up for his mistakes today


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Sep 5, 2022)

I never actually watched a full race until today and it's pretty fucking rad. Still has the thrill of open wheel racing and beyond but the shorter length seems to lend really well to entertaining finishes.

Hope to catch more races whenever I see them. Definitely plan on watching the entire season next year.


----------



## Bill Elliot (Sep 6, 2022)

Goyaanisqatsi said:


> I never actually watched a full race until today and it's pretty fucking rad. Still has the thrill of open wheel racing and beyond but the shorter length seems to lend really well to entertaining finishes.
> 
> Hope to catch more races whenever I see them. Definitely plan on watching the entire season next year.


Yeah the best thing is you don't need mountains of space to pull a move like in F1


----------



## Bill Elliot (Sep 29, 2022)

A certified Pecco moment has occurred


----------



## Silhouette (Sep 30, 2022)

Fuck yea Miller got up while we were away.


----------



## Bill Elliot (Sep 30, 2022)

Silhouette said:


> Fuck yea Miller got up while we were away.


It was a classic ducati moment. We had Pecco getting bested by a non factory rider, then next race have Pecco wipe out while the dude getting booted from the team wins by what, 40 seconds?


----------



## Bill Elliot (Oct 6, 2022)

Fabio bros.... is it over? 

Fabio drops to only a handful of points over Pecco


----------



## The Skeptical Tomato X5 (Oct 7, 2022)

Bill Elliot said:


> Fabio bros.... is it over?
> 
> Fabio drops to only a handful of points over Pecco


it's quartararover


----------



## Bill Elliot (Oct 7, 2022)

The Skeptical Tomato X5 said:


> it's quartararover


I think it depends on Phillip Island, should be a strong Yamaha track... but if it rains in Sepang I'd have to tilt the scales towards Bagnia


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 16, 2022)

Phillip Island always delivers. Shame that Miller was taken out.


----------



## Bill Elliot (Oct 16, 2022)

Silhouette said:


> Phillip Island always delivers. Shame that Miller was taken out.


I'm afraid its over for Yamaha and Fabio. I don't see a recovery from here on out. 

It took 8 bikes on the grid and finally Ducati has done it again


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 16, 2022)

Bill Elliot said:


> I'm afraid its over for Yamaha and Fabio. I don't see a recovery from here on out.


Yeah he's dropped the bike in 3 out of the last 4 races I think, absolutely bottling his chances.


----------



## Bill Elliot (Oct 16, 2022)

Silhouette said:


> Yeah he's dropped the bike in 3 out of the last 4 races I think, absolutely bottling his chances.


He tends to over ride a lot when he gets stressed. I thought he was past it but I guess nothing ever changes.

I hope Aprilia gives Aleix a bike to compete for the championship next year


----------



## Bill Elliot (Nov 8, 2022)

DUCATTI HAS DONE IT 

good job Pecco!


----------

